# Reflexology and Massage



## louisaelowe (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I am thinking of moving to Axarquia / Competa / Arenas / Frigliana areas this year.
I am a qualified Massage Therapist and Reflexologist. Does anyone know if there are many people that are practicing Reflexology in the areas? /SNIP/


----------

